# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Can I fill the air vents in 60's house, or how to stop dust getting in?

## Jonesy_SA

Hi all,
Well I finally moved in but I have a dirt/dust issue. The house was built 1960 and has the typical ceiling high air vents, 2 per room leading outside. They have a horrible brown fine mesh on them but still I seem to find myself cleaning dust and junk up all the time. I noticed at a few open inspections that some people have bricked the vent over, plastered the fascia up or use something to fill the small holes in the mesh. This was only done on the internal vents, the external were untouched.
My questions: 
- why are these vents here, what was the original purpose?
- can I brick them up or seal them as described above, or is that a bad idea?
If they have to stay how do I stop the mess coming in??
Thanks

----------


## Bloss

Clean them, fill them, paint them = no dust.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Jonesy_SA

> Clean them, fill them, paint them = no dust.

  This is fine to do on the internal vent and won't be detrimental?? Any idea why they were installed back in the day?
I presumed it was to regulate temperature before before everyone had Aircon, but I have also been told should be left as is or could cause damp issues?
Thanks

----------


## johnc

Nothing to do with regulating temperature, it was to ensure the air remained fresh and you did not get a build up of stale air and to assist in ventilation of the building. Views and attitudes have changed and we are now more concerned with heat loss so the vents have gone. It is unlikely that they will lead to damp issues providing wet areas have adequate ventilation with ceiling or wall fans/exhausts, although you can get a buildup of condensation on internal walls if the house is poorly insulated. There is probably plenty of air leaking in around your floors and windows anyway so I wouldn't worry in a climate like Adelaides.

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  Also from late-Victorian social and medical views of what caused illness and stale air was thought to be a cause of various 'humours', but air-quality was a great focus from the rapid rise of coal based industrial UK from the 18th century on. No evidence to speak of, but translated into all sorts of odd little actions and beliefs - and into a country where stale air and humidity and air pollution were quite different. From what was then 'the mother country' so took some time to become Australianised.

----------


## China

Don't cover your under floor vents only the interior ones

----------


## Bloss

:whs; - yep underf-floor vents are to ensure the sub-floor area stays as dry as it can - so a different purpose altogether.

----------

